# 20 acres SW MO



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

20 Gorgeous acres with House, Well, Septic, Pond, Electricity and Phone all in place.

Top of the hill location out in the boonies, with incredible 360 views, and located between Mansfield and Mountain Grove.
Fenced all around, and cross fenced, including about one acre separated from the lower pasture with an Amish built barn 12x24' that is two rooms. Front part is chicken coop and back part is goat milking stanchion. This is located close to the house.
Really big Black Walnuts, Hickorys, Huge oaks, Sassafrass, wild blackberries, strawberries, plums and more on the property. Lots of wild food. 
Garden is approx. 50' x 95' and has Apache blackberries, Precoce de Argentuil asparagus, Ozark Beauty strawberries, Arkansas Black Apple, Reliance peach, Moonglow pear, Sugar Sweet bush cherries, schezuan pepper tree and other perennials and herbs, as well as 10, 4x10' raised beds with Mel's Mix. Two are double cinder block depth for growing big carrots. Along the back fence are 9 apple trees that include the entire "no spray" disease resistance group from Jung's catalog. There is a plum tree and a blueberry row and then ornamentals by the road. In front by the road is a row of elderberries with a Winter Banana apple. I guess I like apples.
House is 32x40' and is a clearspan garage turned into living quarters. Finish it out or easily convert it back to a garage. We were going to do just that, and placed the well and septic tank to accommodate a future larger home. High speed wireless internet is available, which is very rare in this area.
Bathroom has a jetted Jacuzzi brand tub.
Class A wood burning chimney. 200 amp service, huge pressure tank, and a 2HP grundfos pump in the well.
There is no kitchen currently. Plumbed for a 3 hole industrial stainless sink.One could do anything one wanted for their ideal homestead kitchen. (read very unfinished)
Most drywall is hung, but only partially taped and floated.
We are willing to finance with a reasonable down payment. 
$74,900.


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

I would love to see pictures of this property. We have been looking at real estate in this exact area.

Thanks.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Working on it. Thank you.


----------



## mikec4193 (Oct 13, 2011)

WOW
My son lives in the NE part of Kansas and MO would be a lot closer to him than I am now (I am in upstate NY now). MO seems to be more hilly and a lot more green than Kansas does. How close to a small town are you??
Yes pictures would be great.
So may I ask why are you selling this place?

Thanks for sharing this offer with us folks on here.

MikeC


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Pictures are here: http://oldfarmstead.com


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

12 miles to Mansfield, 15 to Ava. About 50 miles to Springfield. 
As you can see, certainly more hilly and green than Kansas! 
We had to move to Texas to take care of family. We are all so upset over having to leave the farm.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

is the horse for sale!! that is an absolutley gorgious horse. I sent u a pm on the geese also. I bet u are upset about leaving a wonderful work in progress. Hope u are able to sell. JIL


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

The animals have all been sold. 
Zeke is a good boy, we miss him. The geese are Embden and Toulouse, not Pilgrim. The combination has fooled quite a few.
The pictures have people and critters in them that are to be be ignored, it's just what we have right now to show the property.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Is there a hole in the ground (basement, root cellar, storm shelter)? Nick wants to know if the truck is included.

We're heading down over the Christmas weekend. Let's pm


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

That is a nifty truck isn't it? PM sent.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice place,beautiful kids and a cool truck.Makes me wish I was younger and richer.Best of luck with the sale.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Pony said:


> Is there a hole in the ground (basement, root cellar, storm shelter)? Nick wants to know if the truck is included.
> 
> We're heading down over the Christmas weekend. Let's pm



We will pm again at your New Year's Eve vacation, then!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtundernails said:


> We will pm again at your New Year's Eve vacation, then!


Good enough! Looking forward to it.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Pony, I'm sending you the directions to this property. Hope the weather holds out for y'all!


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

This is such a pretty part of the state. We just drove past this area today, in the rain! Not pretty today but most of the time it is.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

It is indeed beautiful!


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

"Reasonable down payment" being 5 percent which is $3750. 
-most often asked question...


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Also sent you a PM, included our phone number but not our email, [email protected].


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

Got your PM, yes it's still available- will answer this evening after our church function.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

excellent, hubby is working a closing shift, so we will be up quite late, (even for pacific time.)


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

did this sell?


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

There is an offer pending.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

And now under contract officially. 
Thank you to everyone who showed an interest. 
That place will hold my heart forever and a day.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Please let me know if the contract doesn't hold. You are right where we want to be, and your description has almost all of what we are looking for.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtundernails said:


> And now under contract officially.
> Thank you to everyone who showed an interest.
> That place will hold my heart forever and a day.


We are so thrilled and grateful to be able to take over stewardship of this lovely place, Leni. We, too, will hold it near and dear to our hearts.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

There is the neighboring farm that will possibly be available this spring.
Will keep posted.


----------

